
Ask HN: Can a lone developer with no funding start a successful business? - jessehorne
What examples are there of lone developers who have bootstrapped a successful startup?<p>What niches would be better suited for lone devs with no funding?<p>What strategies could be used to succeed in a niche that is already filled with competitors?<p>I know it&#x27;s vague and may be hard to respond to but I figured it would make for a good discussion.
======
DoreenMichele
Plenty of fish was bootstrapped by a single founder.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/how-markus-frind-
bootstrappe...](https://www.businessinsider.com/how-markus-frind-bootstrapped-
plentyoffish-and-sold-it-for-575-million-2015-7)

Stardew Valley was made by one guy.

[https://www.gq.com/story/stardew-valley-eric-barone-
profile](https://www.gq.com/story/stardew-valley-eric-barone-profile)

